# Don't Wait Too Long To Retire



## Lon

If you can afford to retire early then do it. I am grateful that I was able to retire at age 58 and then spend the next 20 years in a very active physically challenging life style. I have friends that are so sorry that they did not do the same and found out too late that taking up Scuba Diving at age 70 just doesn't cut it, or kyacking, wind surfing, bungy jumping, walking the golf course and even sailing. Your body isn't going to stay 25 years old forever. It's been 23 years that I have been retired and gave up golf last year because I like to walk the course and my knees are not what they once were and my balance is not what it once was either. So now at 81 I just walk, play Boccee & Petanque and am grateful that I don't need a cane or walker (YET).


----------



## Lethe200

Good for you! Isn't retirement wonderful? My DH is always saying, "I should have done this 30 yrs ago!" 

Since he retired at age 57 that's our little 'in joke'. He was going to work until age 65, but I convinced him to retire early. He suffered a major stroke at age 50 and although he recovered very well, it makes you realize time can be a lot shorter than you think.

Our friends/family are finally starting to retire too. They had to work longer to make up for the 'hits' they took when the market chaos of 2009/10 hit. We were fortunate and had kept to our plan, so the recession didn't affect us and DH was able to retire on Dec 31, 2009.


----------



## Manatee

I keep the cane in the car and the walker is in the closet.  I used the walker recovering from 2 knee replacements, I don't use it now.  Walkers are klunky things that I dislike using.  Lon got a head start on retiring, I didn't retire until I was 63.  I will be 82 later this month.

Do it while you can.


----------



## tnthomas

For me retiring at age 59 was a mistake, although my primary motive was to undergo a significant medical treatment.   Having been successful with that mission- I had to pick up another full time job as a 2nd career.   I'd like to do 10 years more then call it a day.


----------



## jujube

I retired at 62.  I had planned on waiting until 65 or 66, but I met the Spousal Equivalent and he wanted to start traveling, so I retired.  Haven't regretted it.


----------



## Karen99

Sixty was just right.  I was ready and so was my husband.  We do what we want..I don't miss work...nooo


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Lon said:


> If you can afford to retire early then do it. I am grateful that I was able to retire at age 58 and then spend the next 20 years in a very active physically challenging life style. I have friends that are so sorry that they did not do the same and found out too late that taking up Scuba Diving at age 70 just doesn't cut it, or kyacking, wind surfing, bungy jumping, walking the golf course and even sailing. Your body isn't going to stay 25 years old forever. It's been 23 years that I have been retired and gave up golf last year because I like to walk the course and my knees are not what they once were and my balance is not what it once was either. So now at 81 I just walk, play Boccee & Petanque and am grateful that I don't need a cane or walker (YET).



My husband and I are supposed to be retired...but after two months of not having a job...he didn't know what to do with himself and went out and got a part time job right down the street from us. We like to go on vacations and to visit family in Florida, etc. a few times a year but the rest of the time we are homebodies who enjoy sitting on our porch watching the birds eat from the feeders, and growing flowers, plants, and a few vegetables. My Honey is a people person while I am a family person...so his part time job lets him socialize with people on a daily basis. He is blessed because one of the things he told his boss what that he would work part time but he wanted to be free to take off and travel when we wanted to and as long as we give a little notice we are free to do that.


----------



## deesierra

Lon said:


> If you can afford to retire early then do it. I am grateful that I was able to retire at age 58 and then spend the next 20 years in a very active physically challenging life style. I have friends that are so sorry that they did not do the same and found out too late that taking up Scuba Diving at age 70 just doesn't cut it, or kyacking, wind surfing, bungy jumping, walking the golf course and even sailing. Your body isn't going to stay 25 years old forever. It's been 23 years that I have been retired and gave up golf last year because I like to walk the course and my knees are not what they once were and my balance is not what it once was either. So now at 81 I just walk, play Boccee & Petanque and am grateful that I don't need a cane or walker (YET).



Yes indeed Lon, you were lucky to be able to retire at 58 and still enjoy being physically active. It is so sad to hear about those who have to, or choose to, work until they can't any more, then die before ever having the chance to enjoy some hard-earned leisure years. Financially speaking, I was nowhere near prepared to retire at age 62, but I took a leap of faith that I would find a way to survive because staying at the high stress job I had at the time would surely have done me in sooner than later. I have no regrets. I work 2 days a week to supplement my social security, and am loving the freedom and flexibility I now have in my life! The budget is really squeaky, and I can't take the extensive road trips that I used to, but I am happy.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm still working full time..and much as I'd like to retire (I'm 60), my husband still works full time and is not ready at all to retire because he loves his job and he's only  55 ..so for me  I'd not only miss the money but I'd be bored witless.. My job involves very long very physically and emotionally long days, and really if it was possible for me to find a little part-time position instead  then that's what I'd do, but jobs for seniors around here are as scarce as hens teeth...so for now I stay where I am until comes the day when I decide otherwise


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm 67 and still working full time..  One because I love my job and was nowhere near ready to give it up...  and two because my husband is only 64 and won't be eligible for Medicare until this coming November.  So I get to continue doing the job I love.. and he gets health insurance.   I will semi-retire this coming December though.. but I plan on working two days a week after that.   One.. because I need somewhere to dress up and go to ... and two.. the money's not bad either..


----------



## Capt Lightning

I retired as planned at 56 NOT 65. Best career move I ever made.  No chance of being bored - renovating an old house, gardening, keeping pigs, hill walking, travelling in the UK and abroad etc...  there's not enough hours in the day. 
Of course in the UK, health care is free at point of delivery so that wasn't an issue.  However, I will admit to retiring a bit under-financed.  When I stopped work, I could get a good return on my savings.  Not now, but we have adequate pensions and savings to give us a modestly comfortable life.


----------



## Ameriscot

Our plans were for husband to retire at 60, never really talked about when I'd retire.  I'm 3 years younger.  But he retired at 55 due to a health problem we thought might be permanent (it wasn't).  He recovered and at age 58 he decided to volunteer to train teachers in Africa.  So at age 55 I stopped working and we went.  After our 2 years we came home.  He asked me if I was going to look for work.  Nope.  

Boredom has never been an issue for either of us.  We love being retired.  Go go go!


----------



## Don M.

I wouldn't want to go back to work for Twice what I was being paid.  I had a great job, and loved the work, but when the company offered an early retirement package, I took it at age 59.  The first few weeks were a period of adjustment, as it took a while to get used to Not having to get up early and fight the rush hour traffic.  I had a few household projects saved up, so that helped with the transition, before a bit of boredom began to set in.  Then, we had always wanted to move to a more rural area, so we began looking for some acreage...and finally found a nice plot.  Now, I don't know how I would find the time to go back to a regular job, as taking care of this place, and enjoying the endless outdoor activities consumes several hours every day the weather permits.  Besides, all this good outdoor work is the best health care plan we've ever found...keeps us fit and healthy.  When we need a break, we go visit the kids and casinos in the city, or hop a flight to Las Vegas.  Life is Good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I retired early in my late 50s, which is how I planned it.  We both were working toward our retirement since we were young, with no kids, lots of saving and a simple lifestyle, we were able to do it.  Best decision made, no regrets at all.

  I saw too many people I worked with continue to punch the clock as they got older and older, a couple of them either passed on shortly after actual retirement, or were in such poor physical shape that they were housebound in their retirement years. 

 What a waste it is, IMO, to spend your entire adult life working full time and overtime to pay the bills, buy a home, and keep up with the rising costs of products and services, and never get to relax and enjoy the last years of your life on this earth. 

 Just living life and seeing things through your own eyes, not those of your employer, in your last years alive makes good sense to me, wouldn't have it any other way.  Time to soak in the beauty of nature, the trees, wildlife, skies, etc. rather than driving to and from a building every day and struggling to keep up in the rat race.


----------



## MN Ryder

Early retirement gets you one commodity you can't buy: time


----------



## Bobw235

Three weeks from today I'll be waking up to my first day of retirement, while my wife joined the ranks at age 59 last year.  I'm a few months shy of 61.  First up will likely be an extended trip this Spring to see the country.  I can't wait.  Retiring is going to finally give me the time to do some writing, focus on my photography, see more of our world and spend more time giving back.  My wife and I were discussing it last night during a walk.  She put up with a lot during my career and is so happy that this moment is finally here.  She'll be there at the office with me on my final day to celebrate.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bob, congrats!  I know you've got to be excited to start traveling.


----------



## Bobw235

Ameriscot said:


> Bob, congrats!  I know you've got to be excited to start traveling.



Very much so, Ameriscot.  We're actively searching for a new SUV to take us all the wonderful places in the US and Canada.  I can't wait.  We'll get overseas too, but will first see the country here.  Recently we watched a TV series "I'll Have What Phil's Having" http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/what-phils-having/ and just seeing the shows on Paris and Italy (and the amazing food!) made me excited to visit.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bobw235 said:


> Very much so, Ameriscot.  We're actively searching for a new SUV to take us all the wonderful places in the US and Canada.  I can't wait.  We'll get overseas too, but will first see the country here.  Recently we watched a TV series "I'll Have What Phil's Having" http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/what-phils-having/ and just seeing the shows on Paris and Italy (and the amazing food!) made me excited to visit.



Sounds exciting!  If you ever want tips on places to visit in Europe that I've been to, just holler!  Looking forward to your travel photos.


----------



## LogicsHere

For financial (and medical insurance) reasons, I was planning on waiting till age 70 to retire, but I was forced into retirement when I was let go last April.  While I was unhappy about it at the time, my mother's health condition had worsened to the point where I was running back and forth to hospitals and rehab facilities.  If I had been given the opportunity to stay for 20 hours a week, I'd still be working . . . even 6 months ago, I probably would have gone back, but now, I spend a lot of time of with mother and other people both young and old at the LTC facility and had the chance to move back to my own home which I had basically given up when my mother could no longer live on her own but needed a handicapped accessible building.  I also have time to get back to working on those things that give me pleasure . . . reading, board games, word puzzles, watching TV, working on my websites.  Would I go back to work?  No thank you.  After 50+ years of working, I'm enjoying my life and myself now.


----------



## Underock1

Bobw235 said:


> Three weeks from today I'll be waking up to my first day of retirement, while my wife joined the ranks at age 59 last year.  I'm a few months shy of 61.  First up will likely be an extended trip this Spring to see the country.  I can't wait.  Retiring is going to finally give me the time to do some writing, focus on my photography, see more of our world and spend more time giving back.  My wife and I were discussing it last night during a walk.  She put up with a lot during my career and is so happy that this moment is finally here.  She'll be there at the office with me on my final day to celebrate.



Congratulations, Bob. From reading your posts, I think you have a pretty good handle on life. I'm sure you won't regret it. I wish you both many happy years ahead.


----------



## Bobw235

Underock1 said:


> Congratulations, Bob. From reading your posts, I think you have a pretty good handle on life. I'm sure you won't regret it. I wish you both many happy years ahead.



Thanks very much.  It's surreal to be at this stage in life.  I never forget how blessed I am to be able to stop working a bit earlier than many folks.  Hard work and planning got me to this point in life and now I have to make the most of my "2nd act" and not let it go to waste.  I know there will be new challenges along with many new adventures.  I hope to keep learning, take good care of my health and be there for my wife and family for a good long time.


----------



## Don M.

Bobw235 said:


> Very much so, Ameriscot.  We're actively searching for a new SUV to take us all the wonderful places in the US and Canada.  I can't wait.  We'll get overseas too, but will first see the country here.  Recently we watched a TV series "I'll Have What Phil's Having" http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/what-phils-having/ and just seeing the shows on Paris and Italy (and the amazing food!) made me excited to visit.



Taking a nice long vacation is a great way to "transition" into retirement.  When I retired, I spent a few weeks puttering around the house, and got caught up on all the projects I could think of.  Then, I put a nice camper shell on my nearly new Chevy pickup, and we loaded it up with clothes, camping gear, and supplies, and headed North to Canada.  We had No itinerary and just followed the road to whatever caught our fancy.  That was One fantastic trip.  We entered Canada at International Falls, and headed West.  Some days we might only travel 100 miles, others quite a bit more.  Kenora, Ontario would be my first choice for a Summer home, If we were rich, and the sights from there to British Columbia were fantastic.  We especially liked the area around Edmonton, Alberta, and the triangle formed by Jasper, Kamloops, and Banff has to be some of the most pristine and impressive mountain scenery on the planet...not to mention the constant presence of Elk, Moose, and Mountain Sheep on the highways....makes for some cautious driving.  About a month later, we re-entered the US, at Glacier Natl. park, and visited some relatives in Idaho, then took a leisurely drive back home.  We finally got home after about 5 weeks, and by that time I was completely over the desire to ever go back to work.


----------



## AliciaGoods

I am thinking of taking retirement. But can't take a decision..


----------



## IKE

I retired last April 1st eight months short of being 66 and I've not regretted it one bit......mama is a couple years younger and will retire the end of 2017 or mid 2018.

I feel very blessed in the fact that we're alright financially......between my monthly company pension check, VA disability check, SS, my company profit sharing when I left and what we've socked away through the years on our own we're okay.

The gal I worked with said that after 31 years on the job that I would miss either the job, the place or the people after I left......Wrong !!


----------



## Ray

"If you can afford it" is the key element. However, assuming you can afford it, there is still the issue brought up by Babs, "..but after two months of not having a job...he didn't know what to do with himself and went out and got a part time job".

I was fortunate in that I learned from my Dad's mistakes. He retired, finished up on a Friday, went to the dinner, got his gold watch, and went home with a big grin on his face. Saturday he raked the leaves (no change). Sunday he went to church and watched football (no change). Monday morning he looked out the door and saw Harry going off to work as well as, Mary, and others. He got himself a cup of coffee and relished his ability to not head out on such a cold, drizzly morning.  - - - - - That got old fast. 

Dad had figured out what he wasn't going to do when retired (work) - but not what he was going to do. It wasn't long before he was sitting behind the counter in the local liquor store.

Learning from that I headed south to Florida to a community loaded with contemporaries - all wanting to enjoy life. That was 22 years ago and I haven't doubted my decision for a minute.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've been retired 9 years. Boredom has never been an issue.


----------



## justfred

Ameriscot said:


> I've been retired 9 years. Boredom has never been an issue.


I worked full time till I was 75. I did not want to retire but due to the taxman I was advised to by a financial adviser.
Since retiring my late wife and I had  some wonderful holidays. Travelling Europe. 
I am now 89 and am a very lucky man. I can still walk for hours, I need a stick though as I tend to wobble without one. Although I wear glasses I can see as well as the next man, I still have good hearing, I still do all my own housework in spite of living on my own, I do my own cooking and laundry. I still drive and have done so since 1945 and have never had a claim made against me or had to make a claim. I suffer no serious illness. I spent eight years in His Majesties army and served in Italy, Egypt and Malaya. I have to admit I have slowed down rather a lot now and no longer itch to go away for a holiday. I am quite content to stay as I am.


----------



## Ameriscot

justfred said:


> I worked full time till I was 75. I did not want to retire but due to the taxman I was advised to by a financial adviser.
> Since retiring my late wife and I had  some wonderful holidays. Travelling Europe.
> I am now 89 and am a very lucky man. I can still walk for hours, I need a stick though as I tend to wobble without one. Although I wear glasses I can see as well as the next man, I still have good hearing, I still do all my own housework in spite of living on my own, I do my own cooking and laundry. I still drive and have done so since 1945 and have never had a claim made against me or had to make a claim. I suffer no serious illness. I spent eight years in His Majesties army and served in Italy, Egypt and Malaya. I have to admit I have slowed down rather a lot now and no longer itch to go away for a holiday. I am quite content to stay as I am.



You sound quite content.  

I retired at 55.  Spent the first two years of retirement in Uganda where husband volunteered.  Since then we go on long trips, short trips, keep very fit, go on long bike rides.....etc.


----------



## grannyjo

I eased myself into retirement.

Was working full time until age 65,  then just gradually eased off into part time work until I was 69.

Decided then that I really didn't want to go out working for the little return of income,  so cut the final link.

I still go out a few times a week,  to do volunteer work,  but I have time for my garden and my home.


----------



## ronaldj

I retired six years ago, almost seven at 59....now have a part time hardware job (4 years)...still enjoyihg the days there and the money helps as well....it is all going into our ira


----------



## Kitties

There are many people in many different financial situations on this board.

As I've mentioned I have not been as smart with money as I wish I had although I've never gone into debt. My own insecurities stopped me from buying a condo fearing I couldn't afford it even though I was making decent money as an RN. That was 1999' When I started looking again it was 2001 and every thing was sold sold sold. Ended up buying a house in another town in this county. Miserable choice. When I finally decided I had enough of harassment by neighbors and put it on the market, it was 2008 and it sold early 2009 just as everything in real estate tanked. I would be in better shape had I had enough two years earlier.

Still, I'm better off than many.


----------

